# Änderungen an Webseiten greifen erst nach Apache neustart!?



## sniehoff (21. Juni 2008)

Hi,

ich habe ein seltsames Problem und zwar greifen Veränderungen an Webs erst, wenn ich den Apache per Konsole neustarte!? Danach funktioniert alles bestens, zusagen ist noch, das ich noch ISPConfig 2.2.18 nutze.

Ist eventuell sinnvoll zu updaten?


----------



## Till (21. Juni 2008)

Was genau hast Du denn geändert? Wenn Du asp.net oder einen Java Applikationsserver benutzt, kann es sein dass Du für Änderungen neu starten musst. Bei Änderungen an HTML, PHP oder perl Seiten habe ich das noch nicht erlebt, das apache diese bei jeden Request neu läd.


----------



## sniehoff (21. Juni 2008)

Sorry, ich habe mich da etwas falsch ausgedrückt  .

Es geht um die Konfiguration von Webs in ISPConfig, also wenn ich zum eine Co-domain hinzufüge, eine PHP Einstellung ändere (zb. safe_mod) oder ein neues Web anlege etc. alle Änderungen werden erst wirksam, wenn ich per Konsole den Apache neustarte  .

Auch der Neustart über IPSConfig bei den Diensten, bringt keine Änderung, erst wenn ich den Apache stoppe und dann wieder neustarte, sind alle Änderungen die ich vorher im ISPConfig gemacht erst wirksam.


----------



## Till (21. Juni 2008)

Das reloaden und resatrten macht ISPConfig normelerweise selbst. Wir heisßt denn das start / stop script des Apache auf Deinem Server?


----------

